# Nueces Helicopter Pig Hunt



## M.R. (Dec 18, 2009)

Don't know if this has been posted up.. yet?

Dang! Iffen I wouldn't like to be the gunner.
They wouldn't even have to pay me. :greenchainsaw:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiHmYsyVniE


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 18, 2009)

Man that looked like some kind of fun, I'm with you i might even pay them.lol Would like to have some of that pork that hit the ground. Guess they were bad overun with hogs. What i could see he was rollin them suckers with an AR and iron sights. Really neat thanks for the post. Now excuse me i'm gonna watch it again.


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 18, 2009)

Didn't think a 223 would put em down like that. He made a believer outa me.


----------



## ASD (Dec 19, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Didn't think a 223 would put em down like that. He made a believer outa me.



AR's also come in .308 and 7.62 x 39 9mm and .45 acp and this set to 3 round burst would be a blast
in 9mm






or 1 at a time in 308


----------



## hanniedog (Dec 19, 2009)

They need to have more hunts like that. The hogs are getting bad down south and are moving north. No telling how much economic damage they are causing.


----------

